# MSI K7T266 Pro mit MSI GF 4 128 MB und Win XP (direct draw Problem)



## penniwise (22. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem mein System neu aufgesetzt und mich entschlossen Winxp zu nutzen, bzw entlich mal zu testen. War bisher Win2k nutzer.

Nun fangen die Probleme an, alles installiert. Nur wird mein Bildschirm nach 
dem aufruf von grafischen Anwendungen immer schwarz, vorher hängt das ganze bild. Nach einigem hin und her fand ich dann die testoption von xp um direct3d bzw direct draw zu testen. 

wobei sich herausstellte das wenn ich d3d bzw draw deaktiviere... z.b. aus der hardwarebeschleunigung nehme mein pc stabil läuft.

nur kann ich auf diese art und weise mir noch nicht mal einen bildschirmschoner anschauen......

habe auch die von xp installierten treiber durch die aktuellen detnator treiber ersetzt, was diesen fehler immernoch nicht behob.

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee?

Thanks 4 help


----------



## blubber (22. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

Hast du alle aktuellen Treiber für dein Mainboard installiert?
DirectX 9 installiert?

bye


----------



## penniwise (23. Oktober 2003)

aktuelle 4in1 sind drauf, directx 9 fehlt noch......

8.1 ist drauf


----------



## Erpel (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich hatte das selbe prob mal mit meiner Radeon 9700 karte, nach einigen fehlerhaften Treiberinstallationen unter win2k. Da fehlte ein Programm, das die agp(4/8x) 
Einstellung regelt. Versuch mla den Treiber neu zu installieren.


----------

